# Questions about clomid - nursing, dosage, etc.



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew if there was a higher instance of twins with a higher dosage of clomid. Also, I'm currently nursing my dd and we're thinking of ttc again in a few months. I'm figuring this means I'll have to wean in order to take clomid - anyone know for certain?

Oh, and does anyone else seem to have their progesterone affected by taking clomid? Mine is normally too low to support a pregnancy, but it seems that if I take clomid then it's just fine (high, in fact). I've had some doctors tell me that one has nothing to do with the other, and others say that it may cause that.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Oops - should have posted this to Infertility. Will a mod please move me??? TIA!


----------

